# First Time Elk Hunter



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

Going elk hunting for the first time this year. Very experienced hunting both whitetails and mule deer but have never hunted elk. Any suggestions or hints for a first timer. :-?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

From you handle I'm assuming you are hunting with a stick?

I'm definately no expert. Only been hunting elk for about 6 years now with one bull to my credit. Here's a couple things I've observed:

Early in the season, stick to the northish facing slopes. North facing slopes are generally cooler and have thicker forest cover. If it's got a drainage with water on it, better.

Hunt near water. Near is a relative term. We've found them as close as right next to a pond or wallow or as far away as a mile from the nearest known water source. If it's a dry year, there will be quite a few animals using the same water source.

Cow call occasionally as your walking around. We try to sound like a couple of lost elk when we're moving.

If your hunting a pressured area, cow calling seems to work best. Everybody is bugling. The bull I harvested came in to a cow call. I didn't bugle once. Each bull is different. We've bugled in a couple bulls with no shots and have cow called a couple. We've heard more reply to our calls then we've seen.

Try to find flat benches on steep slopes. This is where the animals will bed. Also, the majority of the animals we've worked have been on the upper portions of the slopes. Generally about 2/3 of the way up.

Nothing beats experience. You learn something new every hunt. Good luck!


----------

